# When The Eggs Come ?



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

i bought some birds about 3 weeks ago they have build anest and the cock drives the hen in the nest. untill 4 days ago nothting no cooing no building just hudling down. why is this and when should i be expecting eggs i know these pairs are good but i was just asking becuase if i should be conserend


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

First thing how old is the pair? I have 2 young pair of German Modena's 1 pair layed at 10 months and the other pair took another 7 months to lay. If they are young it might take a while. Joe


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

there 09's


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*rollers*

If these are the rollers I gave you they should be laying soon just give them time


----------

